# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Tuyển Nam Phụ Việc Tết Trong Shop hoa và Giao Hàng

## shophoank

Công Ty TNHH VINAF

* Cần Tuyển Nam Phụ Việc Tết Trong Shop hoa và Giao Hàng

Mô tả:

- Phụ dọn hàng, sắp xếp cửa hàng 

- Giao hàng cho khách nếu shop cần ( chỉ một số trường hợp cần thiết và có hỗ trợ xăng xe)

*Mức Lương: 

30.000đ/tiếng,  từ tiếng thứ 11 tính 40.000đ/tiếng

bắt đầu làm từ 7h sáng

bao cơm trưa

* Độ tuổi: từ 18 - 30 tuổi

* Địa chỉ làm việc: 150 Đinh Tiên Hoàng, p. Đa Kao, q.1

* Số điện thoại: 0971992729

Các bạn thấy phù hợp với công việc vui lòng liên hệ và nhắn kèm họ và tên, ngày tháng năm sinh, số chứng minh nhân dân. Nếu phù hợp có thể đi làm luôn trong ngày

----------

